# What do you prefer to eat? Small greys or big yellows?



## FITTYSPENCE (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm bored and decided to make a thread on which morels you like to eat the most? Small greys or Big yellows? Me? I prefer to eat the small greys just because they are perfect bite size! And also a bonus question does anyone like to eat the beefsteaks mushrooms? I have ate them all my life and had no problems but lately been having people tell me they are not good for you to eat... is this true? Thanks


----------



## FITTYSPENCE (Apr 3, 2017)

And these are an example of beefsteaks


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not picky about the morels I eat. They are too rare to come by and big yellows can be cut into bite sized pieces anyway.  I honestly don't know if I could pass a blindfold test between the two so I'm probably not the person to ask. 

I've always called your pictured mushrooms "false morels". Never tried to eat one...


----------



## Clint Beed (Apr 4, 2017)

Greys definitely taste different. I prefer them. They have a certain flavor, lord it's out of this world.


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

I love the first few greys cooked in a little garlic.....butter...salt/pepper....maybe a omlett
,The bigger they get I'll stuff with sausage,dehydrate.....sell to anyone thats wants them...by then I,m done!Soup is always good also!


----------



## ms_ morel (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not picky as to which (true) morels I eat. I love them all! I've never tried the Beef Steaks, but after finding out their dubious makeup, I'm not sure I ever will. I've also had one occasion to eat the tallish half free 'morel'. There were a couple of those mixed up in a batch that I had to buy one year. I don't think that the flavor or even the texture of those is really all that great, so I pass them up, too.

That said, first I halve and wash my morels draining them thoroughly on a stack of paper towels. I pat them dry. Immediately after cleaning them, I dredge them in egg wash and then in a mixture of half flour and half Jiffy Mix Corn Bread mix. Then I slowly fry them up in real butter - never margarine or other oil of whatever sort - turning several times. Once they are a nice golden brown, they are ready to eat or store away for later. I don't season them because I want to be able to enjoy their own delicious delicate flavor.


----------

